# 

## eryk77

Jak schować, zabezpieczyć przed tynkowaniem przewody poprowadzone do czujek PIR? Z prądem problemu nie ma, kable w puszkach, puszka zamknięta. Ale do czujek przewód musi wystawać ze ściany i wejść do czujki. Najlepsza byłaby mała puszeczka do której schowałbym przewód, po tynkowaniu z puszki malutka dziurka i przewód do czujki. Nie znalazłem takich małych puszek. Macie może jakieś sugestie?

----------


## Krzysiek88

Widziałem w niemczech takie małe puszeczki dwa na trzy centyment, troche w kształcie domku że tak się wyraże, szukałem w google w grafikach ale nie mogę znaleść a były by dla Ciebie idealne wg mnie, do kinkietów sie ich tam używa m.in, kabel nie wisi ze sciany tylko w puszce ładnie jest jak cos

----------


## Krzysiek88

Znalazłem o takie coś mi chodzi poszukaj po googlu, przetlumacz moze co w polsce znajdziesz albo numer produktu https://www.hornbach.de/shop/Wandaus...2/artikel.html

----------


## eryk77

Znalazłem coś takiego

https://kabelek.com.pl/puszka-podtyn...0203-2452.html

Zobacze jak się sprawdzi

----------


## samotnik

Zostawić metr, zwinąć w gałganek, żeby nie było im go za łatwo zatynkować i wystarczy...

----------


## vascode

> Zostawić metr, zwinąć w gałganek, żeby nie było im go za łatwo zatynkować i wystarczy...


i przypilnować tynkarzy żeby przy zacieraniu nie nacieli przewodów równo z tynkiem ;p

----------


## CityMatic

Zapas ok 0,5m tak jak koledzy wspomnieli i gotowe. Po tynkach sprawdzić czy wszystko jest.

----------

